#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Νέος πρόεδρος της αντιπροσωπείας του ΤΕΕ ο Γιάννης Κυριακόπουλος από την ΕλΕΜ

## Xάρης

Κατά την πρώτη συνεδρίαση της Αντιπροσωπείας του ΤΕΕ, υπό τη νέα σύνθεσή της που προέκυψε από τις εκλογές της 24ης Νοεμβρίου, νέος πρόεδρος της εξελέγη ο Γιάννης Κυριακόπουλος, της παράταξης «Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες».

Η εκλογή επιτεύχθηκε κατά την 3η ψηφοφορία, καθώς στην πρώτη ψηφοφορία κανείς από τους τρεις υποψήφιους δεν εξασφάλισε την απόλυτη πλειοψηφία (100 +1), ενώ κατά τη δεύτερη υπήρξε ισοψηφία μεταξύ των δυο πρώτων εκ των διεκδικητών !

Κατά την 3η ψηφοφορία οι υποψήφιοι αυξήθηκαν από τρεις σε τέσσερις (προβλέπεται καταστατικά), καθώς έθεσε υποψηφιότητα και ο έως τώρα πρόεδρος του σώματος Γιάννης Θεοδωράκης. 

Ο *Γιάννης Κυριακόπουλος* γεννήθηκε στις 19-3-1961 και είναι Διπλωματούχος Πολιτικός Μηχανικός (Τεχνικού Πανεπιστημίου του Δυτικού Βερολίνου – T.U. Berlin), με εξειδίκευση στις αντισεισμικές μελέτες. 
Εργάζεται ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας σε μελέτες και κατασκευές ιδιωτικών έργων. 
Μακρά και δραστήρια είναι η συνδικαλιστική του δράση στο χώρο των μηχανικών. Στην προηγούμενη Αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ ήταν Γενικός Γραμματέας, έχοντας κατά το παρελθόν διατελέσει και αναπληρωτής Γενικού Γραμματέα του σώματος. 
Υπήρξε, επίσης, αντιπρόεδρος του Συλλόγου Πολιτικών Μηχανικών, πρόεδρος του Συλλόγου Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών Διπλωματούχων Μηχανικών Αθήνας (Σ.Ε.Ε.ΔΙ.Μ.Α) και ιδρυτικό μέλος της ΕλΕΜ (Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Μηχανικοί). Από το 1997 εκλέγεται συνεχώς στα όργανα διοίκησης του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας. 
Είναι έγγαμος και έχει τρία παιδιά.

Αναλυτικά τα αποτελέσματα των ψηφοφοριών έχουν ως εξής:
*Ψηφοφορίες*
*1η*
*2η*
*3η*

Ψήφισαν 
183
183
181

Λευκά
7
2
3

Άκυρα
1
0
0

Κυριακόπουλος Ιωάννης
77
80
80

Μοροπούλου Αντωνία
76
80
77

Μπάκιντας Κωνσταντίνος
22
21
17

Θεοδωράκης Γιάννης
0
0
4



*Πηγή:* Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο ΤΕΕ

----------

